# Preference Questions



## Anderson (Sep 1, 2012)

I suspect that there will be more of these coming (and yes, I am _well_ aware of the irony involved in me asking about this on AU...I'm probably going to have to join OTOL sooner or later), but for the moment:

1) Can I request shipping to US addresses? In general, I'd like to be able to use this for purchases I can't get AGR points on (since the merchant "universe" doesn't even come _close _to overlapping...in particular, VIA has better coverage on hotels and the like, not to mention potentially including Walmart).

2) A bit more of an oddity...I have a Holiday Inn Priority Club membership. Can I use the VIA link, get points for that, and _also_ get points for my HI spending on that side of things as well? Don't laugh...this is probably worth a free one-way for me most years. And yes, this would result in an almost silly combination:

-Preference points for the VIA Preference link-in

-PC points for using my Priority Club number

-AGR points for using my AGR card

Witches' brew, anyone?

Edit:

And of course, now I'm getting "spill-over" questions on Preference as a whole. Namely, this:

If I book a reservation for someone else, do they still get points for the "spend" if I'm the one paying?


----------

